# Laterals?



## Coughlin1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello ya'll!

Im a Massachusetts native, but currently live/work in a large department (One of the largest) in Texas. Been on the job roughly 2 years here and enjoy it. But, being from MA and knowing at one point at least, how difficult it was to get on any department really, has or is it at all possible to transfer from a Civil Service department OUT OF STATE? to MA? If Mass isn't recommended, any southern NH departments or even ME departments decent?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

I know for CS towns and cities in MA they only allow laterals from other CS towns and cities. Sounds like you already know that anyway by the way you worded the question. Coming from out of state is a good question though, I’m interested to see if anyone here knows the answer to that.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You can apply and get hired by a non CS Pd with your out of state certification if that police department wants you they can ask for a waiver from the MpTC. Same for CS but you’d have to be hired off the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

There has been a good ammount of non civil service towns hiring as of late in the western part of the state.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

if you're interested in transferring to a department in Maine, shoot me a pm. Id be happy to answer any questions. I really like the Kennebec area, but the south of the state is always looking, as is SP. Generally, you can pick your poison as far as what department you want to work for.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

KPD54 said:


> if you're interested in transferring to a department in Maine, shoot me a pm. Id be happy to answer any questions. I really like the Kennebec area, but the south of the state is always looking, as is SP. Generally, you can pick your poison as far as what department you want to work for.



Maine departments (Including state police) seem to offer some pretty low pay ($20-25/hr). Much overtime there? I don't imagine the cost of living is much less in Maine. Is there much OT available or do most have to buy a zero turn and single axle trailer for some extra $$


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

WMA7787 said:


> Maine departments (Including state police) seem to offer some pretty low pay ($20-25/hr). Much overtime there? I don't imagine the cost of living is much less in Maine. Is there much OT available or do most have to buy a zero turn and single axle trailer for some extra $$


Ok so here's how it goes up here... Pay is not as good as it is in other states(Especially Mass). That being said, most departments are so short, they'll let you take OT till you drop(some of the worse ones might make you  ). Most Full time officers make at least 25/hr starting, but you can find less higher north. Details aren't anything like they are in MA, so don't think you'll be getting big detail bucks. SP actually offers the lowest pay and incentives if you're looking at York/Cumberland county agencies, but they'll be the only way to find decent pay if you feel like living in Caribou.


----------



## Cclark (Jul 23, 2021)

Our agency is going tO have a few openings here in the near future and we typically give preference to laterals, including out of state(I transferred from mass in 2017). We are right outside of Portland, have a 20 year no-age retirement, tons of OT and details, low cost benefits and a $14,000 signing bonus for full time laterals. Anyone interested feel free to shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I can answer any questions you may have and get you a copy of our contract. Also taking new hire applications as well. Requirements and process details are also available on our department website on the above flyer. Thanks and be safe!


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Cclark said:


> View attachment 10627
> 
> 
> Our agency is going tO have a few openings here in the near future and we typically give preference to laterals, including out of state(I transferred from mass in 2017). We are right outside of Portland, have a 20 year no-age retirement, tons of OT and details, low cost benefits and a $14,000 signing bonus for full time laterals. Anyone interested feel free to shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I can answer any questions you may have and get you a copy of our contract. Also taking new hire applications as well. Requirements and process details are also available on our department website on the above flyer. Thanks and be safe!


You’re gonna have to up the pay for that starting wage clarkie, 22 an hr ain’t exactly top notch anymore. Rangeley PD pays more than that, as does state.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

KPD54 said:


> Ok so here's how it goes up here... Pay is not as good as it is in other states(Especially Mass). That being said, most departments are so short, they'll let you take OT till you drop(some of the worse ones might make you  ). Most Full time officers make at least 25/hr starting, but you can find less higher north. Details aren't anything like they are in MA, so don't think you'll be getting big detail bucks. SP actually offers the lowest pay and incentives if you're looking at York/Cumberland county agencies, but they'll be the only way to find decent pay if you feel like living in Caribou.


I don’t think there’s many states that compare to the pay in Massachusetts. MSP and bigger cities. I’d be interested to see if there are state agencies that pay more than MSP, I doubt it.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

DPH1992 said:


> I don’t think there’s many states that compare to the pay in Massachusetts. MSP and bigger cities. I’d be interested to see if there are state agencies that pay more than MSP, I doubt it.


Check out New Jersey SP.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Treehouse413 said:


> Check out New Jersey SP.


Yea…. Screw that.


----------



## alonzo401 (Dec 1, 2018)

New york port authority


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

alonzo401 said:


> New york port authority


We said state police agencies. Doesn’t count


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

KPD54 said:


> We said state police agencies. Doesn’t count


Yeah there’s plenty of Muni departments that pay better than State agencies, even here in Mass.


----------



## Coughlin1 (Jun 7, 2012)

KPD54 said:


> if you're interested in transferring to a department in Maine, shoot me a pm. Id be happy to answer any questions. I really like the Kennebec area, but the south of the state is always looking, as is SP. Generally, you can pick your poison as far as what department you want to work for.


I was initially interested in Maine and was in the process for one department when I got the offer letter for the department in Texas. The Maine SP was of high interest, but I kept reading/hearing that man power is so low that you're essentially a 1-man unit exclusively. Im not sure on the crime rate in ME in general, but dropping an officer assist and not having another unit available for 20+min seemed to be an issue from everyone I spoke to. 

With that being said Portland PD had me very interested, on top of the 4 10hr shifts etc..


----------



## Coughlin1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cclark said:


> View attachment 10627
> 
> 
> Our agency is going tO have a few openings here in the near future and we typically give preference to laterals, including out of state(I transferred from mass in 2017). We are right outside of Portland, have a 20 year no-age retirement, tons of OT and details, low cost benefits and a $14,000 signing bonus for full time laterals. Anyone interested feel free to shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I can answer any questions you may have and get you a copy of our contract. Also taking new hire applications as well. Requirements and process details are also available on our department website on the above flyer. Thanks and be safe!


Thank you Sir, I may be in touch to follow up with some questions.


----------



## Coughlin1 (Jun 7, 2012)

KPD54 said:


> Ok so here's how it goes up here... Pay is not as good as it is in other states(Especially Mass). That being said, most departments are so short, they'll let you take OT till you drop(some of the worse ones might make you  ). Most Full time officers make at least 25/hr starting, but you can find less higher north. Details aren't anything like they are in MA, so don't think you'll be getting big detail bucks. SP actually offers the lowest pay and incentives if you're looking at York/Cumberland county agencies, but they'll be the only way to find decent pay if you feel like living in Caribou.


Pay here in TX is pretty decent, especially when you factor in NO state income tax. $42,000 as a cadet, once graduated you can add education bonus. Once off probation/FTO you get all the incentives:
Base salary $55k
Patrol incentive
Shift differential 
Weekends
Education
Training Pay
Equipment allowance
Roughly $67k at the 1 year mark

Then you can add all the "EXTRA JOBS" which are essentially details. Either working security at certain businesses, at clubs/bars, road details, special events, school security, traffic details. Typically $35 per hr minimum for any extra job offered. So the pay here is pretty nice if you want the extra cash. But again, I keep coming back to my home area and second guess myself at times.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

CBP OFO has officers at every international airport, along the Canadian border, and at major seaports in New England. You get to a six figure salary pretty quickly (GS-12, plus locality, plus OT). Might be worth a look, although it isn't a traditional police job. I used to work with some of them occasionally in Texas when I was there. It gets your foot in the door to the federal system/federal retirement, which is a plus.

Of course, the Border Patrol has a presence in New England too, but their mission mostly involves the land border between ports of entry, so they're mostly away from the populated areas on the coast. For those who don't mind living a few hours away from civilization, making $100,000+ in a Vermont or Maine border town with low cost of living is probably pretty nice.


----------

